# Dirty Rice with Andouille/Chicken Livers



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2018)

*Dirty Rice w/ Andouille/Chicken Livers*
1lb Jasmine rice
1bs Andouille sausage, grilled and sliced
1lb chicken livers, dredge in seasoned flour, pan fry and chop
4C chicken broth
1 onion, diced
1T garlic, minced
Red/Yellow bell pepper, diced
Bacon/Liver grease, dirty, see comments below
Cajun spice and red pepper to taste

In a medium sauce pan saute rice in the dirty bacon/liver grease till opaque, add onion, garlic and peppers, saute for 5 minutes














Bacon/Liver grease, dirty
You want to scrape your skillet after cookinging both the bacon and livers. 
All those little crunchy blackened bits are what gives Dirty Rice it's name and loads of infused flavor.


















Add broth, Andouille and livers, season to taste






Bring to a boil then lower heat to a fast simmer and cook for 25-30 minutes






Stir and serve


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 26, 2018)

Now that's a meal I'd come back for seconds on..maybe thirds.. ;)


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Now that's a meal I'd come back for seconds on..maybe thirds.. ;)


Thanks Tom, 
I had two servings at dinner and another for a midnight snack. 
Good stuff, a meal in itself. ;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 26, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Tom,
> I had two servings at dinner and another for a midnight snack.
> Good stuff, a meal in itself. ;)


Any time I make rice, I make a bunch extra to add things in for quick meals.... never sauted rice before adding the liquid though, gonna have to try that some time!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Any time I make rice, I make a bunch extra to add things in for quick meals.... never sauted rice before adding the liquid though, gonna have to try that some time!


I do it for several rice recipes, such as this and my Arroz Mexicana aka Mexican Rice


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 26, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I do it for several rice recipes, such as this and my Arroz Mexicana aka Mexican Rice


I saw that with the Mexican Rice! I just went 'man that is alot of oil' and haven't worked up the notion to try it. <I'm sadly getting to where I can get sick from eating untrimmed pork loin.>..but it looks bang on for what good resturaunts serve. I really oughta make it next taco night!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 26, 2018)

Looks mighty good John, I could eat a plate or so of that.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I saw that with the Mexican Rice! I just went 'man that is alot of oil' and haven't worked up the notion to try it. <I'm sadly getting to where I can get sick from eating untrimmed pork loin.>..but it looks bang on for what good resturaunts serve. I really oughta make it next taco night!


The rice absorbs the oil, it really keeps it moist and not sticky, it is not oily/greasy at all.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks mighty good John, I could eat a plate or so of that.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris,
leftovers are going quick, better hurry over.


----------



## idahopz (Aug 26, 2018)

That looks absolutely delicious


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That looks absolutely delicious


Thanks man.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 26, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Chris,
> leftovers are going quick, better hurry over.



I was only one state over earlier in the week. 

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 26, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> The rice absorbs the oil, it really keeps it moist and not sticky, it is not oily/greasy at all.


Huh, not what I expected to learn! Definitely gonna have to start doing this then!


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 26, 2018)

Like, Bookmarked, enough said <G>


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Like, Bookmarked, enough said <G>


Thanks Pete, appreciate the compliment/Like.


TomKnollRFV said:


> Huh, not what I expected to learn! Definitely gonna have to start doing this then!


Oh yeah, even for plain white rice, toast a pound of rice in 2-3 tablespoons of any fat/oil until it's opaque and turning golden.
A huge flavor difference, from bland to BAM!


----------

